# Tablero Basket FPGA



## cesar555 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo aqui y queria ver si me podían ayudar. Me encargaron hacer un tablero de basquetbol en un FPGA. El tablero debe de mostrar, en displays de 7 segmentos, el tiempo de forma descendente (empieza en 20 termina en 0)  si un switch esta activado, si no el tablero muestra el marcador de ambos equipos igual en displays.

No estoy muy seguro por dond empezar, asi que si me pueden dar un empujoncito lo agradecería mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2007)

Mira este hilo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-reloj-digital-cuenta-regresiva-8874/


----------



## cesar555 (Sep 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias


----------



## edelectro (Oct 3, 2007)

hola a todos, para el trabajo practico de una asigantura debemos hacer un tablero marcador inalambrico para el cual estamos buscando la forma de hacer la parte de visualizacion de la forma mas economica por medio de leds.agardeceria urgentemente ideas para hacer esto.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 3, 2007)

Fijate en este link: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-reloj-digital-cuenta-regresiva-8874/

Alli se encuentra el diseño de algunos tableros de displays de 7 segmentos, nose que precisas visualizar en los tuyos (caracteres, letras, o solo numeros). Aqui en rosario los leds comunes de 5mm rojos salen 0.30$ c/u, razon por la que *un digito de 7 segmentos* sale 21$, y a eso le debes sumar las resistencias y algun que otro transistor...por erso debes decirme que es lo que quieres mostrar e tu pantalla de leds. AH!, y ademas si ya tienes pensado de cuanto va a ser la fuente de alimentacion a utilizar (ten en cuenta que esto tambien tiene su costo). 
Saludos


----------



## edelectro (Oct 3, 2007)

gracias por el hilo anterior.

http://www.lumtec.com.mx/html/deportivos.html 

lo que sale en este link es muy parecido por no decir igual a loque necesitamos implementar haremos uno de estos mismos tableros pero inalambricos en lo que hemos tenido problema es en como hacer la visualizacion( la misma que sale en el link) pensamso en hacer matrices de led para cada digito o tal vez comprar alguna hecha, tampoco sabemos exactamente que tipo de led colocar, alguno que se pùeda ver a una distancia considerable.con respescto a la fuente de alimentacion tampoco lo tenemos claro.tomando en cuenta como la etapa de visualizacion esta aislada de la etapa de proceso por ser este inalambrico.
gracias por cualquier idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Lo mismo que le comente a zgouki los led de alta intensidad aun son muy caros U$10 C/U, una alternativa seria con laparitas de filamento aplicadas a lo que se describe en este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/link-display-led-llevan-gafas-9885/

Averigua en tu pais si se consiguen estos led y si estan a tu alcance economico


----------



## zgouki (Oct 4, 2007)

Una pregunta: Como piensan hacerlos inalambricos a los displays? Mediante RF? Es una duda que de haber respuesta estaria bueno hacerlo asi, asi se evita todo el rollo de cables


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Módulos TWS-433 y RWS-433 U$ 7,00 C/U

Buscar datasheet


----------



## edelectro (Oct 4, 2007)

pretendemos hacerlo con rf


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Módulos TWS-433 y RWS-433 U$ 7,00 C/U
> 
> Buscar datasheet




Estos son modulos de radiofrecuencia, transmisor y receptor respectivamente


----------



## zgouki (Oct 5, 2007)

Una preguntita fogonazo, en esos modulos de radiofrecuencia los 433 son precisamente la frecuencia en que trabajan no? Si compro uno que dicen : TWS-418.cambia el alcance de estos? Mayor alcance o menor alcance (se nota que no se nada de RF? ops: )?
Y por ultimo, es tambien necesario comprar el HT12E y el HT12D (chips para codificación y decodificación de los que se utilizan para control remoto en sistemas de seguridad) ?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Tendria que analizar un poco el asunto de como transferir las funciones, no creo que requiera muchos agragados, ni siquiera el codificador.

Efetivamente es la frec. con el TWS-418 no trabaje nunca, no creo que cambie el alcance, este solo se altera en funcion a la antena que se le ponga al transmisor


----------

